# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  2 tasks to try in our dreams

## DreamHighlander

I've been thinking of some tasks to do in lucid dreams and i come up with these two and i would like to know if you done this.
1-Ask a DC what he represents
I'm reading Robert Waggoner's book "Lucid Dreaming - Gateway to the Inner Self" and one of the things he does in his lucid dreams is to ask a DC what is he representing. He had interesting responses. Does anyone did that? If so, what did the DC say?
2-Split the ocean like Moses on the Red Sea
The scene on The Ten Commandments movie where Moses raises the waters of the Red Sea is one of the most astoundings to see. I have to try this. Did anyone do this too?

----------


## gab

I have that book and it's very inspirational, especially if you are into trying some more than just having fun. Not that having fun is not fun, but self-explorations is very cool.

We have a few competitions going on, with mothly or yearly tasks. Have you seen them? Check out the stickies http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-experiences/

----------


## DreamHighlander

Thanks. I will check them out for sure.

----------


## gab

More links
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ous-dream.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...conscious.html

----------


## SuperOhm

I've never asked a DC what they represent. I have asked them "if I'm dreaming, and this is all happening in my head, and this is all a part of me, then you're a part of me. What part are you?" Sometimes those responses are pretty interesting. Sometimes I come to the answers on my own. That's actually a really good idea for a way to rephrase that question "What are you a symbolic representation of?" I imagine that could get interesting.

----------


## DreamHighlander

Today I had two lucid dreams. In each one i asked a DC what he is representing.
In the first dream, a friend says to me he represents someone who wants me to kill my maid. And I do not have a maid in real life, but I knew I had one in the dream. And the order to kill her was very strange. But I woke up soon after.
In the second dream, when I asked a woman who was my girlfriend in the dream, she became another woman, much older and completely different. She said she was there to tell me she was worried about my diet. Here i didn't find it strange. I am aware that i do not have a bad diet, but it is far from being perfectly healthy. I have to improve a lot of things on the food subject.

----------


## gab

I would say, that most often a DC is just a DC. Something made up by our mind. Not a true representation of our higher self or subconsious. And DCs are known to talk nonsense, or they may express our worries or thoughts, even hidden ones. So I wouldn't worry about the kill order.

----------

